# IBS-D or Pancreatitis/Chron?



## vedete123

Sorry for the bad English, but I hope you understand me.

Hi, I'm 20 years old, I'm from Brazil and since November 2016 I've been diagnosed with IBS. I already suffered a lot with this stuff and I'm having anxiety crises now. All my family thinks I'm crazy now, even my doctor brother, they all say I'm creating this and all my tests are normal.

I weigh 60 kg/132 lb with 1,70m

Symptoms:

- Pieces of foods in stool (nuts/cereals/carrots/Brocolli)

*- Yellow or pale stools, or yellow to brown, light brown, sometimes orange or even 2 half colors in stool, looks like fat

- So much gas with foul smelling almost every day*

- Almost no pain, I rarely feel any pain*, but when I feel it's in the lower left corner of the belly

- diarrhea every morning, but it's not liquid it's mushier with fragmented stool piece*s. In evening my stools look more consistent

*- soft and crumbled stool and sometimes mushy *

- Mucus

- Bubbles

*- I have no control over my stool, it's always like they are not filling and I'm evacuating with no control. 

- I need to run to the bathroom in the morning.

- I'm not losing weight, but it's really hard to gain and it's weird since I have at least 5 meals per day

- the more brown my stool is better the smelling*

it looks like my stool is something fermented like fermented milk, in the toilet looks only soft, but on the paper, the toilet looks a something more liquid and with 2 colors (yellow more and a little brown).

yellow/pale stool pics



Spoiler

































''normal'' stool with some dry parts pics (half brown with yellow)



Spoiler















mucus



Spoiler















Paper toilet with pieces of nuts



Spoiler















I already did Colonoscopy, Endos, lactose tests, liver blood tests, gallbladder blood tests, celiac blood tests, and an abdominal UC ALL normal. I became a paranoid person after this. Every single month I'm doing blood tests for vitamins, iron, bilirubin, etc they are all normal except for D because I don't get much sun. I'm really afraid this could be a PC or Chron since yellow and foul smelling are not symptoms of IBS. I'm still not satisfied with the doctor's diagnosis I still want to do a fecal fat test

the symptoms vary every 2 weeks. When my stools and bowel movements appear to be well and consistent the symptoms back even worse. I used to have a normal color in good conditions but now the better one is a half-colored stool

The only treatment I did was with trimebutine maleate and lactobacillus probiotics. Unfortunately unsuccessfully


----------



## BrettJeffers

Hi vedete123,

Did you ever find out if you had chronic pancreatitis?

There are ways to test for Chronic Pancreatitis, did you do a stool sample to check for Low Fecal Elastase?

Did you get an MRI done on your pancreas to check for structural changes?

Do you ever have pain in the upper middle of your abdomen that radiates towards your back?

Do you notice your symptoms are worse after eating a fatty meal?


----------



## dekkalife

All the symptoms you've described can be symptoms of IBS. There's nothing to suggest, in my opinion, that it's more likely to be Pancreatitis/Crohns/UC than IBS. My stools look like the ones you've posted. The undigested nuts/cereal/carrots/broccoli isn't a surprise. They are all high in insoluble fibre, which speeds up digestion. It's not uncommon for healthy people to see nuts and carrot in their stool either.

Have you tried doing a complete diet overhaul? Remove everything high in insoluble fibre, and replace it with foods high in soluble fibre, such as oats, potatoes (without skins) and bananas. Removing wheat, dairy, and insoluble fibre have made the biggest impact to my IBS, as well as regular Imodium use.


----------



## mellosphere

Would agree that seems like IBS. Thanks for posting the pics. I have a lot of pale stools like in your very first photo. It just takes time to figure out the diet thing. Whats worked the best for me is to cut out ALL fruits (including bananas which seem to be safe for many ibs-ers) and anything with sugar, even higher sugar veggies like sweet potatoes and yellow potatoes can cause a flare. I eat bread, rice, meat, eggs, and a few select veggies (peeled zucchini, small portions of avocado, peeled potatoes). Boring but oh well.

I still suspect I have a bacteria issue of some sort because everytime i get in a bad rut of flareups for 3-4 weeks I take tetracycline or another antibiotic for about 2 weeks or 10 days and it puts me back on track. At least to help make life livable.

Hope you can find a good routine. Keep working on it.


----------



## beatingIBS

Regarding Crohn's your doctor can do an easy test of the stool that is calprotectin. With that test it's easy to know if you probably have or not Crohn's disease.

Regarding the rest if you don't have occult blood in stool then probably you don't have IBD.(even though you did a colonoscopy if you had microscopic ulcerative colitis this can only be discovered with a biopsy of your colon).

You say you were tested for celiac disease. What did you do exactly? When you did the endoscopy did they retrieve a biopsy of your duodenum and checked to see if you had vilous atrophy consistent with that?

I'm no doctor but these are the things you can think and ask your doctor next itme you see him.

Last thing and I know this is obvious but you can always ask your doctor to check for Ova & parasites, But i guess if you're not losing weight and feeling "fine" then probably you'll be ok. But since you live in Brazil is worth checking out.


----------



## lifeistest

I had all the symptoms same as you mentioned. Each and every symptoms. This started after i suffered from food poisoning for once. I was treated with antibiotics for two weeks, then probiotics and Proton pump inhibitor. But symptoms remained. I found something that worked for me. from two weeks I have been doing abs home workout for 30 minutes and on second week my symptoms has almost disappeared. I found that when i lay on left side at night, I don't have to rush in morning. ileocecal valve might be reason. and not drinking water 30 minutes before and after meal helped me reduce bloating. Enzymes might be washed away. Abs Workout helped me the most.


----------



## Emmie

Did you ever find out what the problem was?


----------



## robertino657

Ialso have frequently stool like you. Especially the first.

I ruled out :
chrona - no antibodies 
IBD - low level Calprotectin, 
Hepatitis Liver tests as normal, 
I had trouble excluding pancreatitis because I have hyperenzyme. (trypsin lipase serum elevation) 
I had to do MRCP a few months after the hyperenzymia detection(it was clear) and elastaze in stool was very good >800.


----------



## Twyll

mucus



Spoiler















[/spoiler]


[/QUOTE]

Hi all, 
I hope the author of that post is okay. 
I'm concerned about IBS, digestive problems and possibly more sinister thoughts given my family history.

I found this website through the picture above. I always see the brownish liquid at the bottom of the stools. I'm worried about what that might be. Is it what people call mucus? Is it diluted blood?


----------

